

Ask HN: How do you keep track of your service ? - sr

What methods do you use to keep track of everything related to your app/service ? Like server names, apps running on different servers etc.
======
dangrossman
Just memory. I have a desktop widget I whipped up in a few minutes to
constantly poll load averages from all 6 servers.

There are so many more important things to track when you run an app/service.

------
ScottWhigham
I'm a Windows guy and we use OneNote. I suspect EverNote would be a good
option too.

------
alanthonyc
I keep a personal wiki of all my projects. I just note everything down on
there.

